# Question on dosing MgSO4.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I have been having all the same problems seen here-

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/w...g-limited.html?highlight=stunted+plant+growth

so i am going to try and dose MgSO4 1/4 tsp 3 x week.

If my math is right 1/4 tsp MgSO4 = 1 gram and in 10 gallons of water that would be = 2.61 ppm which would put me in the 2-5 ppm range.

My question is should i does it 3 x week and if not how often should i does it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Will

I just plugged your numbers in Chuck's fert calculator and I got 3.53 ppm Mg. http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_dosage_calc.htm

This is what I did:
Amount to add: 0.25 tsp (the calculator converts ¼ tsp to 1.35 grams)
Amount of water to mix with: 1 mL
Tank Size: 10 gallons
Each ML of this solution that you add to your tank will add: 3.53 ppm Mg
Suggested Target Level: 5 to 10 ppm Mg

I used 1.35 grams and 10 gallons in the fertilator here and I got basically the same thing: 3.52 ppm Mg.

Both calculators use MgSO4.7H2O for magnesium sulfate. Chuck says that 1 tsp is 5.4 grams.

The ppm difference is that you used ¼ tsp = 1.0 gram instead of 1.35 grams.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

MgSO4, 0.1 ppm Mg daily.


----------

